# PLEASE: Show me your Titanium CX Bikes



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi folks,
I am seriously interesting in getting a titanium cyclocrosser for 2009.
Would be great if you could share some of your preferred and actual bikes!
Looking forward for some sweet ti bikes...

Thanks for posting and sharing!

Merry Xmas by the way!

Oliver


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

There is an entire thread devoted to photos of bikes, conveniently kept at the very top of the forum.


----------



## tscheezy (Oct 23, 2005)

Holy buzzkill, Batman.

Now yer gonna make us click through all that alu, carbon, and steel riffraff to find the Ti hunnies? Ok, Scrooge.


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

Old bike thats used as my winter/commuter ride.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

try here and plenty more 
http://www.strongframes.com/the_buzz/gallery/?get=usergallery&details=1&ID=139


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

uno-speedo said:


> Old bike thats used as my winter/commuter ride.


That may not be the blingiest bike on the board, but it looks awesome to me. Wonderfully understated with a straightforward build.


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

Not very popular, but I think my new Litespeed CX is pretty much the s**t. Inexpensive all things considered and usually in stock. Not as bling as a custom ti machine, but a nice ride.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

here's mine

b21


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah.. I keep coming back to the idea of a Seven IMX or something in a couple years. I'll start saving now.


----------



## Streetking (Jan 5, 2007)

[URL="https://[/URL]


----------



## bthor (Mar 26, 2008)

Streetking said:


> [URL="https://[/URL]


Nice old school Ringle' cage... 

what forks are those?


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Too Clean.....*



barry1021 said:


> here's mine
> 
> b21


Barry, that bike is too pretty. Here's what a Psychlo should look like...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Hey P&SV, been a while*



Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Barry, that bike is too pretty. Here's what a Psychlo should look like...


Had the OP said "let's see your titanium cross bikes that have been raced and treated like a cross should be", I would have not have posted!. This one is a little spoiled, and not just by me, but apparently its previous two owners. I did fall on a desert unpaved road though, does that count?? 

b21


----------



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm seriously lusting after a Moots like the guys who've already posted. Btw, those disc equipped Psychlo's are some serious eye candy!

But in the meantime, I'm glad I at least have an Airborne Ti to hold me over till I win the lottery.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

when did VooDoo stop making titanium frames?
tia


----------



## cliff (Sep 23, 2004)

It doesn't look like these bikes are set up for CX: What's with the 50/34 t chainrings? ;-)


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Off season?


----------



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

Dajianshan said:


> Off season?


Yup, I changed to a 39-46 Campy crank at the start of the season. The Sugino crank goes back on for the spring/summer road season, although I want to find a 38t inner to replace the 36t.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

Just built this up at the end of the season, so it's been ridden, but not yet raced. Pics were taken just after the build -- I'll likely take out a 1 cm spacer and drop the bars a bit, but otherwise it seems about right.


----------



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

Happy New Year!
Thanks for posting so far, please keep it going!

What Ti fork is it on the Moots with disc brakes? It looks it is tough to get one these days, all the ones I asked so far denied to offer one (Moots, Litespeed, Dean, DeKerf, Lynskey, etc.)...


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

*seven cycles tsunami*

here is my seven tsunami in winter training mode. 

View attachment 151462


----------



## Overdrive (May 9, 2006)

*Eriksen CX*

Here's my main CX ride. Kent builds up some wicked nice stuff.


----------



## pablo1982 (Dec 25, 2010)

*BUMP* here is my build. nice ride. the ominous mass on the handlbars are my L&M seca race lights.


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)




----------

